# اللهجة الإماراتية: يا ويلك يا سواد ليلك



## DialectLearner

!!السلام عليكم
أرجوكم أن تشرحوا لي عبارة *يا ويلك يا سواد ليلك*
أهي عبارة لوم أو استغراب؟
ما معناها بالضبط؟
"عرفتها من مسلسل إماراتي. كان الشخص يلاحق الثاني في داخل الحوش تم خرج هذا الثاني إلى الشارع ولاذ بالفرار وبعد ذلك خرج إلى الشارع من كان يلاحقه وطبعا لم يره وقال "يا ويلك يا سواد ليلك
شكرا


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام،
هي عبارة تهديد. إذا بحثت في أي معجم عن معنى "ويل" ستعرف أكثر عن معنى الكلمة وتستطيع فهم العبارة.​


----------



## DialectLearner

cherine said:


> وعليكم السلام،
> هي عبارة تهديد. إذا بحثت في أي معجم عن معنى "ويل" ستعرف أكثر عن معنى الكلمة وتستطيع فهم العبارة.​


أشكرك على النصيحة. وجدت عبارة يا ويلك وفهمتها أو بالأحرى تذكرتها وتذكرت معناها. لكن ما دخل سواد الليل بالموضوع؟ هل تضاف الكلمتان فقط للقافية والتشديد؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

هي للقافية جزئيا، ولكن سواد الليل كناية عن الأمور السيئة لأن الليلة الحالكة التي ليس فيها قمر لا يرى الإنسان فيها أي خطر قد يتعرض له


----------



## DialectLearner

شكرا!! الآن صارت العبارة واضحة وفهمتها فهما جيدا


----------

